# MultiGrain Bread Recipe using spent grains



## Pumpkinman (Mar 2, 2014)

*MULTIGRAIN BREAD*

_Makes 4 loaves:_

2 cup warm water
8 Tbsp sugar
4 cups spent grain
4.5 teaspoons or 2 pkg dry baker’s yeast
2 Tbsp salt
4 Tbsp vegetable oil (I use olive oil)
1/2 cup of Honey
6 to 7 cups bread flour (I use 6 cups and whatever extra I may need to get to the correct consistency)

Dissolve the sugar in the water and heat water to 110° - 115°. -Do not exceed 115°
Hold back a half cup of the heated water and dissolve the honey in it.
Hydrate the Yeast by adding it to the 1 1/2 cups of water warmed to 110° - 115°. 
After 5-10 mins when you see it producing foam on top, add the honey/water mixture to give it extra nutrients and help it multiply.
In a mixer (I use a kitchen Aid, but you can mix by hand if you prefer) add the flour and salt and let it mix for a minute or so, add the spent grain, (if it has been in the refrigerator, warm in the microwave just enough to get it to room temp), add the oil, and continue mixing on low.
Slowly add the yeast, you may not need all of the water, this won’t hurt a thing, you may need to add more flour to get the consistency that you desire, I leave mine a little moist, when it is too dry it doesn't rise as well.
Let the Mixer knead the dough for a few mins, then put in a lightly greased bowl (again, I use a few drops of olive oil to grease the bowl), cover and set in a warm place - I put mine in the oven - until it doubles in size, our best loaves were allowed to rise for 3 hrs, then punched down, cut it and shape into 2 - 4 loaves, place it on a greased baking sheet, cover and let rise again until doubled, again, usually 2 hrs
Bake at 425 degrees F. for 20 minutes. Reduce heat to 375 degrees F. and bake for 10 more minutes or until nicely browned.

As an added bonus, our own resident baker, "Bakerinvinyard" gave me a recommendation on using a "Mother Starter" that will give you more complex flavor, more interesting texture and better shelve life. 

*To make the starter use:*

3/4 cup of water
1 1/4 cups flour
1/4 teaspoon of dry yeast.

Mix together 1 cup of the flour, the water and yeast till it makes a sloshy mixture put in a covered container and keep at room temperature for 4-8 hours. 
Then add the remaining flour and mix together to make loose dough. 
Re-cover and place in the refrigerator overnight. Then when you make your bread the next day add about 12 ounces of the starter to your dough. 

View attachment Multigrain Bread.pdf


----------



## Julie (Mar 2, 2014)

And I must say it is quite tasty!!!!


----------



## vernsgal (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks Tom, I'm going to give this a shot this weekend!


----------



## Dianna (May 11, 2014)

I have tried several different recipes breads made with spent grains -all were with less than satisfactory results. Thank you for posting this. I am going to give it a try. Every time I throw away the grains I die a little on the inside.


----------

